# Android Youtube app has stopped working ...



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2012)

Or at least the video no longer displays.

I tried making more room and rebooting...


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2012)

Uninstall and reinstalling?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 25, 2012)

What editor said.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2012)

OK I'll try that - was hoping not to have to enter my username and password again.

Qloud media streamer is behaving the same way - skymap and a partylite app are OK - and the camcorder app is able to playback its own recordings.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2012)

Guess what - it's treated as an Orange app and it isn't an option.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 25, 2012)

Srsly, just fuck all that orange shit off your skate/monte carlo, restricts you using the phone properly, Android is so much better when not locked down by your provider. Is so quick and easy to do too, absolutely no brainer...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2012)

Just as well I waited though. I reckon it's going to have to go back to the shop. 
I thought I would wait 3 months and get released legitimately.

Could the video circuitry have melted ?  It does run rather hot and the case is plastic.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

can you install the normal youtube app as well as having the orange bloatware one installed?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 25, 2012)

It's a decent phone when it's running a decent os, the stock Orange build of Android is hopeless imo, still probably the best budget phone out there, can do things that far more expensive phones can, just takes a bit of tinkering, don't give up on it, really is dead easy to do. pm me if you need any guidance


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> can you install the normal youtube app as well as having the orange bloatware one installed?


 
The snag is I have this cloud app that plays videos on my hard drive and that's behaving the same way - used to play both MP4 and WMVs with no problema ...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 25, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Just as well I waited though. I reckon it's going to have to go back to the shop.
> I thought I would wait 3 months and get released legitimately.
> 
> Could the video circuitry have melted ?  It does run rather hot and the case is plastic.



Heh  No dedicated video circuitry on that phone.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2012)

I copied over a downloaded youtube MP4 and the generic video player won't play it. 

It will only playback videos recorded on the camera. I tried another 640x480 video I made myself and converted ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2012)

Welll ...

I installed the Youtube update that was waiting, to no effect.

I shut the phone down (and coincidentally allowed it to cool) and Youtube now works again...
The cloud app is working again.

Still won't play even noddy MP4s locally - though I never tried that before anyway.

I *do* use it continually as a radio, so perhaps I will have to work on ventilation - perhaps a lttle fan - I was planning to buy / improvise a box with amplifier / speakers anyway ...


----------

